# Using dog crates in vehicles



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

Does anyone have experience of buying dog crates and a vehicle for transporting them? I am in the process of setting up a dog walking business and have so far found this the most problematic aspect. The crates come in a wide variety a sizes for different breeds and it is difficult to know which sizes to settle upon. The width and height of the vehicle also has to be considered, for holding about four assembled cages. I have asked around for advice, but no-one has yet been forthcoming.


----------



## Meems (30 January 2015)

I have just started dog walking, I don't work for myself I work for a company.   Most of the other staff drive small vans which can fit quite a few crates in, with one on top of each other.

However, I've got a hatchback, a Peugeot 307 and discovered to my dismay a couple of weeks ago that the back seats don't lie flat.   But I have managed to fit four crates in altogether, two on the back seat and two in the boot with the parcel shelf taken out.   I secure the crates with webbing straps around the back of the seats.  They are all 'small' size crates but are actually quite roomy.   In fact two of the metal crates which I got from Pets at Home are 'extra small' but they're quite a good size.  Obviously I'm not going to get any Labradors in them, but they tend to only take on small/medium sized dogs.


----------



## Dry Rot (30 January 2015)

Do a search for ex-police dog handler vans? Some are quite nice and even have a compartment for a criminal which might be used for a non-paying client!

The International Air Transport Association (IATA) publish mandatory sizes for travelling kennels for dogs going by air which Google might bring up. Off the top of my head, the internal height needs to be the height of the dog in a standing position to the top of it's head, internal length is length from nose to root of tail plus 1/3rd, and width can be variable but I'd suggest at least 3x the width of the dog at the widest point. Contrary to what many believe, big is not necessarily better as dogs can get thrown around in a large crate. I'd have a number of separate boxes (standard airline boxes?) but make sure there are tying down points (for the boxes!) in the van so they can be secured to prevent movement. Don't forget ventilation and possibly drainage.


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

That's the best advice I've had so far Dry Rot, thanks. I certainly had not thought of ex-police vehicles or airline boxes, so I will definitely look into them.


----------



## druid (30 January 2015)

Have a look at transk9 and lintran boxes, specifically designed to travel multiple dogs separately and an option for most cars.


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

^ Thanks druid, I'm onto them. Gundog Training Forum recommend looking on ebay: http://www.gundogtrainingforum.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=3744


----------



## druid (30 January 2015)

I'm on there! I have a lintran as the transk9 didn't fit quite as I wanted for my car. I also prefer the white colour for summer.

Eta: transk9 do second hand boxes on their own website.


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

druid said:



			Eta: transk9 do second hand boxes on their own website.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip-off.


----------



## satinbaze (30 January 2015)

I had crates made to fit my caddy van by Steve Tubb. Check out agilitynet flea market as there are many vehicles complete with caging for sale also various caging to fit vehicles for sale. I think on the agilitynet home pag there are links to Steve Tubb and MMG


----------



## tda (30 January 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			Do a search for ex-police dog handler vans? Some are quite nice and even have a compartment for a criminal which might be used for a non-paying client!

The International Air Transport Association (IATA) publish mandatory sizes for travelling kennels for dogs going by air which Google might bring up. Off the top of my head, the internal height needs to be the height of the dog in a standing position to the top of it's head, internal length is length from nose to root of tail plus 1/3rd, and width can be variable but I'd suggest at least 3x the width of the dog at the widest point. Contrary to what many believe, big is not necessarily better as dogs can get thrown around in a large crate. I'd have a number of separate boxes (standard airline boxes?) but make sure there are tying down points (for the boxes!) in the van so they can be secured to prevent movement. Don't forget ventilation and possibly drainage.
		
Click to expand...

Once saw an Astra van fitted out with dog pens try autotrader


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

Thanks, I've bookmarked the flea market and autotrader.


----------



## Dry Rot (30 January 2015)

Just do a Google for "ex-police vehicles dog". Several sites will come up. Here's one  http://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/cars-vans-for-sale/ex-police-dog-vans-for-sale.html

Not sure I have done you a favour mentioning that considering how the local police dog handler drives! He put me in the ditch the other day and I'll bet he was just in a hurry because he was late for his tea break!


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

Meems said:



			I have just started dog walking, I don't work for myself I work for a company.   Most of the other staff drive small vans which can fit quite a few crates in, with one on top of each other.

However, I've got a hatchback, a Peugeot 307 and discovered to my dismay a couple of weeks ago that the back seats don't lie flat.   But I have managed to fit four crates in altogether, two on the back seat and two in the boot with the parcel shelf taken out.   I secure the crates with webbing straps around the back of the seats.  They are all 'small' size crates but are actually quite roomy.   In fact two of the metal crates which I got from Pets at Home are 'extra small' but they're quite a good size.  Obviously I'm not going to get any Labradors in them, but they tend to only take on small/medium sized dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is how some dog walkers are taking four dogs in a 4x4 or estate; they are using, exactly as you describe, the boot and the back seats. But, doesn't this make the dogs a bit tricky to manipulate when you are trying to get them back in the crates after a walk? Also, they are taking some large-ish dogs (somehow?). It is not unknown for some dog walkers to lose a little dog, while getting the others back in the vehicle!


----------



## Dog Ears (30 January 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			Just do a Google for "ex-police vehicles dog". Several sites will come up. Here's one  http://www.newsnow.co.uk/classifieds/cars-vans-for-sale/ex-police-dog-vans-for-sale.html

Not sure I have done you a favour mentioning that considering how the local police dog handler drives! He put me in the ditch the other day and I'll bet he was just in a hurry because he was late for his tea break! 

Click to expand...

Yes, I saw this and have set up email alerts, for pretty much everything that is ex-police dog handler! As you say, they look pretty good. One of the things I will have to keep an eye on is the mileages.

Thanks to everyone on this site. Without wanting to be too critical of other forums, this has been the most productive by far.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (30 January 2015)

I've got a couple of lintran boxes for sale. I'll need to get measurements etc. where are you located??? We have about 7 in total. Excellent quality boxes.


----------



## Dog Ears (31 January 2015)

^ I'm near Southampton in Hampshire. It's a long way from Yorkshire, but thank you for the offer, Colouredwelsh.


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 January 2015)

I have 3 dogs, I have a Transit van bought to transport them around.
We chose the van because I like to have the crates in the centre of the vehicle and not at the rear as the most common accident is being rear ended by drivers too close, too fast and bad drivers in general and therefore dangerous for dogs to be in boots or the rear of the vehicle.
We found that there wasn't enough room to be able to use the centre of the vehicle in most cars we tried.
So, for safety we strap the cages together and to the ties downs in the van and use the side door to get them in and out.
I insist on having cages with 3 door access so in the event of an accident I have 2-3 doors on the cages to enable removal of the dogs from a variety of angles/positions. I removed the bulk head to allow me to be able to climb over the back to get to them if side and rear doors were blocked/damaged.
It also gives the dogs some light and heat from the front if bulkhead is out.
Oz


----------



## Dry Rot (31 January 2015)

Just an afterthought. I used to make my own shipping kennels out of 6mm ply and 50mmx25mm timber. If you have someone who is reasonably handy and has a band saw, PM me and I'll give you my basic design. The boxes are strong enough to be stood on but light enough to lift with one hand. IATA now insists on 12mm ply I think but that's another story. Each box was tailor made to the dog as air freight on livestock is usually calculated on volume.


----------

